
Taking Another Person’s Perspective Doesn’t Help You Understand Them - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/taking-another-persons-perspective-doesnt-help-you-understand-them
======
woodandsteel
The article concludes that empathizing without first listening carefully is
less accurate than trying to empathize without first listening.

